# Short but sweet case review: Ringke Slim



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I know there are several other threads around discussing cases but I just wanted to give my very brief review of my latest case purchase:

I bought the Ringke Slim in white and absolutely love it. I ALWAYS buy cases for my phones and I NEVER use them because I don't like how they feel/look. I can barely even bring myself to use the extended battery (2150) even though it's only slightly larger than the standard.

Bottom line is I love this thing. The look, the feel, everything. For anyone who has been on the fence about getting a case because they don't like the size difference I strongly encourage you to drop the $25 on one of these.

Very happy! I will be buying one for my girlfriend tonight assuming she's as satisfied as I am with mine.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love this case! Adds very little bulk and phone feels solid now rather than plasticy. Highly recommend, though idk how safe it is from serious falls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My worries are not so much about fall-damage as it is scratch-damage. My intention is most likely to sell this in 8-12 months to upgrade again and I want to keep it in as near-perfect condition as possible. Up until now I was relying entirely on the carbon fiber skin I bought from Xgear but this makes me feel better.

Plus I like the look


----------



## huchris (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been using Rearth's Ringke Slim case as well. It's a perfect fit on the GNex w/ extended battery. I especially like the plugs that go over the USB and headphone ports too keep the dust out.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah man I've had mine since they came out and I love it! The thing that sucks is I have a white skin on my phone and so I haven't used it in a while BC it won't fit over the skin. I love the skin, too, very minimalistic and my smoke cruzerlite fits right over it, but at the same time I can't wait til the skin gets grungy or starts peeling so I can go back to my ringke

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have never wanted to chime in my opinion for a case ever..but I really feel the need to do this! Freaking in LOVE with this case..as much as I love my phone! I got the white slim case to experiment..but its perfect. Like everyone says it fits perfectly. If you don't like case but feel like your Gnex is going to fall out of your hands cause its slippery GET THIS CASE!! I think cause its so damn smooth its actually sticky.

The two negatives I see already are..one I think I will need another one in about six months cause it doesn't look like the white paint will hold up and two its not really made for gym shorts; where its sticky in your hands..its not in your pants, keeps sliding out :-(

Bottom line its $25 bucks = 5 drinks, your mom will be happy for you taking care of your health for a weekend.. and you will probably pick up a chick the next weekend cause of the added snob value from the white LOL.

Thanks to all those that posted..you helped me make an awesome choice!


----------



## SixTen (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty much agree with everyone here...usually but a case and never use it because I don't like the bulk or feel. This case is perfect for me...doesn't add much to the size and the feel is great...I've had it on since I saw it mentioned on Droid Life and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought the white and have been using it for a good month or so now, but I kinda wished I'd gone with that metallic one instead. Nevertheless, it's a great case


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

Does the top (by the ear piece) give it any sort of lip to protect the screen if its facedown ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

tcs.computergeek said:


> Does the top (by the ear piece) give it any sort of lip to protect the screen if its facedown ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ever so slightly, yes


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

tcs.computergeek said:


> Does the top (by the ear piece) give it any sort of lip to protect the screen if its facedown ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No. It just barely is enough lip to hold onto the phone but placing it screen down would allow to screen to touch the table from what I remember.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the slim I just picked up as well. First time I've left a case on for more than a couple days.

Though a word of warning, the white is incredibly difficult to clean.. don't answer it while in the garage, hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Does it fit well for the Verizon nexus? I hear reviews that it doesn't fit well.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

So has anyone had a good drop with this yet? The sides being exposed always turned me off, but goddamn is it a sexy case 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> So has anyone had a good drop with this yet? The sides being exposed always turned me off, but goddamn is it a sexy case
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Phone on lap driving - parked car - forgot about phone and dropped it on it's back - 0 damage. Not the worst drop, but it does a good job haha


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So has anyone had a good drop with this yet? The sides being exposed always turned me off, but goddamn is it a sexy case
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can't speak for "a" good drop but after about FIFTY good drops my girlfriends phone and case are unharmed.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

They made a new version specifically for the LTE Nex with the extended or regular battery.

And Spaz, thanks -- I'm sold now. I got a white bumper case the other day that I'm a huge fan of.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just ordered one in Alpine white!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> They made a new version specifically for the LTE Nex with the extended or regular battery.
> 
> And Spaz, thanks -- I'm sold now. I got a white bumper case the other day that I'm a huge fan of.
> 
> ...


Where did you get that particular bumper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Needs more pics


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Where did you get that particular bumper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TPU-BUMPER-Case-for-Samsung-Google-Galaxy-Nexus-GT-I9250-/290705606214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item43af678646#ht_9726wt_1396


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Where did you get that particular bumper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ebay. $4 from Hong Kong. Got it in a week 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Got my Ringke Slim in Alpine white a couple days ago. I'm really amazed at how slim it actually is. I had my doubts, but it's awesome. My only complaint: the cutout for the headphone jack is too small for every AUX cable I have.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wanted to add my two cents. I got the Ringke slim a couple of days ago. I really enjoy the feel and look of the case but I have one problem. If you have to take it off its gonna crack. Mine has cracked in all 4 corners simply by taking it off by the directions. Also it has out a couple of small scratches on the housing of my phone. Overall I would recommend this case if you don't take your case off at all. If you do maybe look elsewhere

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine has cracked as well. Although, it's pretty difficult to notice and it doesn't seem to effect the fit much.

Material does ding easily (expected), but other than these 2 semi-cons, I love it.


----------



## jumpo64 (May 28, 2012)

jeremycase00 said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents. I got the Ringke slim a couple of days ago. I really enjoy the feel and look of the case but I have one problem. If you have to take it off its gonna crack. Mine has cracked in all 4 corners simply by taking it off by the directions. Also it has out a couple of small scratches on the housing of my phone. Overall I would recommend this case if you don't take your case off at all. If you do maybe look elsewhere
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Contact Rearth and tell them the problem. From what I've heard they have amazing customer service that is a dream to deal with. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

everyone talks about how slim it is and how it doesn't add much to the phone but it supports both the standard and extended battery and most people have an extended. This leads me to believe that this wouldn't be "so slim" compared to how thin the nexus is when using a standard battery/no case. Am I correct in assuming this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

So who has a metallic ringke and wants to trade for a white one?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> everyone talks about how slim it is and how it doesn't add much to the phone but it supports both the standard and extended battery and most people have an extended. This leads me to believe that this wouldn't be "so slim" compared to how thin the nexus is when using a standard battery/no case. Am I correct in assuming this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use a standard battery and hate cases, most don't stay on my phone for more than a couple days.. still going strong with this Ringke, literally the only case I've been able to handle.

Is it as good as a naked phone? No. Is it acceptable to someone who prefers a naked phone? Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a metallic but I wouldn't trade it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I use a standard battery and hate cases, most don't stay on my phone for more than a couple days.. still going strong with this Ringke, literally the only case I've been able to handle.
> 
> Is it as good as a naked phone? No. Is it acceptable to someone who prefers a naked phone? Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree 100% I've gone through 3 cases, and this one is the only one that I know I'll keep on. I purposely switched to the extended battery to get used to the slightly increased girth, which really isn't that much, and this case BARELY adds anything to that. Trust me, the thinness of this phone was a huge reason I bought it, especially after having a Thunderbolt, and I'm LOVING this case!


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just an update I contacted Rearth about my problems there gonna send me another one I guess i got a dud because I noticed today some of the paint is wearing off on the sides. Ive only had it a week so kinda unimpressed.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

They are sending me a new one too. Stress cracks in all 4 corners. I have only removed it 2 times for a battery pull. The next time I take it off I'm sure the top will crack off. Awesome customer service and hope the next one hilds up. By far the nicest case I've had.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

